# RRobot



## RR (24. Februar 2006)

Heute beginnen wir mit einem neuen Spiel.
„Wir steuern den RRobot durch den Verlag.“

Jeder Spieler kann mir im Organizer eine Nachricht mit seinem Spielzug schicken.

Als Spielzug gelten Befehle (Richtung + Entfernung) wie „9 Schritte rechts“, oder „3 Schritte halblinks“ etc.

Am Ende eines Spielzuges wird ein Foto gemacht, welches gleichzeitig den Beginn des nächsten Spielzuges darstellt.

Als Spielzug gelten ebenso Befehle wie „öffne Türe“, „Betätige Aufzugknopf, Stockwerk 5“, etc., oder auch Erklärung für das letzte Foto (wer, wie, was, warum etc.).

Ein Spielzug kann zwecks Selbsterhaltung des RRobots verweigert werden (ich werde z.B. NICHT in die Damentoilette gehen um ein Foto zu machen!).

Ein Spielzug wird abgebrochen, wenn er nicht durchführbar ist (Wand und andere Hindernisse).

Jeden Werktag wird aus allen Nachrichten in meinem Organzier eine blind gezogen und der Befehl, samt Spielername und dem Foto online gestellt - der Rest wird gelöscht.

Jeder kann beliebig oft mitspielen. ich zieh eh nur EINE Nachricht und lösche den Rest.

Als ZONK fungiert unser Chefreporter. Wer ihn erwischt, scheidet für dieses Spiel gnadenlos  aus!

Einen Joker gibt es natürlich auch – unsere Julia (siehe erstes Foto. Das herzige, wuschelige, das die Tür aufhält).  Wer den Joker erwischt, darf automatisch den Befehl für den Folgetag geben.

Gewinner ist, nach dessen Spielzug ein Foto entstand, auf welchem Petra Fröhlich klar erkennbar ist. Der Gewinner wird offizieller Computec Dungeon Master, erhält ein Spielepaket, eine persönliche Widmung von Petra und meiner Wenigkeit. 

Unter allen Mitspielern werden am Ende noch drei gezogen, die einen Trostpreis erhalten.

Auf geht’s!

Anfang



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zonk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anmerkung: Wer diskutieren möchte, der kann dies in diesem Thread tun.


----------



## RR (27. Februar 2006)

Von:  Onkel_B 
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRbot 
Erhalten am: 27.02.2006 14:15 

Mein Zug:

7 Schritte Halblinks 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Großer Raum, wenig beleuchtet, Geräusche von hinten links. Durchgänge rechts und links des Raumes.


----------



## RR (28. Februar 2006)

Von:  Mario27An:  RR 
Betreff: ohne Betreff 
Erhalten am: 28.02.2006 15:32 
Mein Zug:

13 Schritte richtung rechten Durchgang des raumes.

cya M27 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (1. März 2006)

Von:  Hobby-Aufruester 
An:  RR, 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 01.03.2006 15:23 
Mein Zug:6 Schritte nach vorne durch die Tuer und 90 Grad nach rechts drehen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmengemurmel links und hinter mir. Hinter mir bisweilen seltsame Geräusche mechanischen Ursprungs. Von links schrille Schreie (entweder leise, oder weit entfernt). Hinter mir einige flüchtende Kollegen. Geradeaus, vor dem Fenster, eine Ente - lebendig und ausgesprochen gesund.


----------



## RR (2. März 2006)

Von:  BlackDead  
An:  RR 
Betreff: Mein Zug 
Erhalten am: 02.03.2006 09:28 
20 Schritte nach links und 45 Grad nach links drehen. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinter mir und links von mir geisterhafte Stille. Gedämpfte Geräusche von vorne. Fühle mich wie ein Astronaut und wäre gern mal wieder unter Menschen.
Tipp: Offenbar befinde ich mich in einer Sektion, die allgemeinhin mit "Erdgeschoss" umschrieben wird. Es soll Gebäude mit mehr als einem Stockwerk geben!


----------



## RR (6. März 2006)

Von:  XMasTree 
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 03.03.2006 20:17 
Mein Zug:

Öffnen der rechten Türe, durchgehen, sowie die dahinter liegenden Treppen nach oben gehen in den 1. Stock.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Befehl abgebrochen wegen fehlerhafter Missionsparameter.
Erklärung: Hinter der Türe befinden sich keine Treppen.

Betreten des ersten Stockes ohne geeignete Hilfsmittel nicht möglich.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der RRobot verfügt nicht über dergleichen Kletterhilfen!

Die Fotos für diese Aktion wurden gemacht mit einer
Konica Minolta Dimage X50
Sponsoring Angebote an: rossi@pcgames.de


----------



## RR (6. März 2006)

Nachtrag:

Um den Reiz des Spieles zu erhöhen, werden am Ende des Spiels noch zwei weitere Trostpreise verlost.

Einen Preis für das uninformativste Foto.
Einen Preis für das interessanteste Foto.

Über die Empfänger der beiden Sonderpreise können alle Teilnehmer abstimmen. 
Wer nicht mitspielt ist:

a) nicht stimmberechtigt
b) selber schuld
c) Kontraproduktiv
d) eine Spaßbremse
e) ein Trittbrettfahrer


----------



## RR (7. März 2006)

RR am 07.03.2006 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Von:  mara-jade
> An:  RR
> Betreff: RRobot
> Erhalten am: 07.03.2006 10:40
> ...


 [/quote]


----------



## RR (8. März 2006)

Von:  Katzan-666  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 08.03.2006 00:28 
10 schritte gerade aus, 45° nach rechts drehen, nochmal 5 schritte

MfG

Katzan 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da haben wir ja einen ganz schlauen Mitspieler erwischt. 
Über die Schreibtische zu gehen, war jetzt nicht so dass Problem, auch wenn ich die Kommentare dazu jetzt nicht wiedergeben möchte. Etwas schwerer war da schon das Fenster, welchen meinen Vorwärtsdrang nach 4 Schritten deutlich behinderte.

Hast du lange für den Zug nachdenken müssen?
Hast du nicht gegoogelt was das Wort "Sackgasse" bedeuten könnte? 

Ich würde vorschlagen, diesen Spielzug wegen erwiesener Schwachsinnigkeit als ungültig zu erklären. 

Fangen wir also wieder bei Bild06 an und hoffen, dass Katzan so lange eine Pause einlegt, bis man wirklich nichts falsch machen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (9. März 2006)

Von:  OCP  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 09.03.2006 12:14 
um 180 ° drehen und durch die Tür, danach um 90° nach rechts drehen und die grosse Doppeltür majestätisch durchschreiten.

mfg
OCP 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine leichte Aufgabe. Ich musste vier mal neu beginnen, bis ich den Punkt "majestätisch" halbwegs glaubhaft erfüllen konnte.
Die Kollegen im SFT-Hauptquartier, wohin mich dieser Spielzug führte,  waren dann aber auch sichtlich beeindruckt!

Tipp: wir sind MEILENWEIT von einer möglichen Lösung entfernt und momentan steuert alles irgendwie auf den Begriff "Sackgasse" zu.


----------



## RR (10. März 2006)

Von:  ich98  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot (zweiter Versuch  ) 
Erhalten am: 09.03.2006 17:19 

180° drehen
durch die Tür
nach ca. 15 Schritten nach rechts 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kollege beschwingten Schrittes dorthin eilend, von woher man kurz vorher leichtes Aufblitzen sah. Zartes Odeur überbackener Schaltkreise. Stimmen von halb-links.


Wir konzipieren unsere zukunftsweisenden Konzeptionen, 
um die Best Practise der projektiven Strukturen zu potenzieren.


Tipp:
longitudinalmente, atrás da porta é um Escadas  -  talvez.  No lado esquerdo PC Games Hardware.
Nós vemos uns outra vez em segunda-feira ...


Oder so ähnlich zumindest...


----------



## RR (13. März 2006)

Am besten wäre es, denn Herrn da vor dir nach dem Weg zum Aufzug zu fragen, wenn das aber nicht geht, ist dass hier mein Spielzug:
6 schritte links, dann 45 Grad drehung nach links.

MfG michael-90

PS: Das nächste Mal den Tipp bitte auf Deutsch, Englisch oder Latein (bevorzugt Deutsch). 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vertieft in seine Arbeit - ein einsamer Kollege, den die anderen vergessen haben vorzuwarnen.
Hinter mir Schritte und mehrere unqualifizierte Kommentare.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Detailansicht - zur Verdeutlichung des Standortes, keinesfalls zur Nachahmung empfohlen.

Und wer findet die vier Rechtschreibfehler im Text von michael-90?

Kostenlos noch der Tipp des Tages:
"Tritt fest auf, mach's Maul auf, hör bald wieder auf!" (Luther)


----------



## RR (14. März 2006)

Von:  OCP  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 14.03.2006 12:28 
um 45°  drehen und dann hoffentlich wieder vor einer Doppeltür stehen.....falls dies der Fall sein sollte: Erleichtert aufatmen und schnell hindurch.
Sollte sich die Doppeltür aufgelöst haben: Hinsetzen und auf Hilfe warten. (Verhaltenes Schluchzen hilft dabei hilfsbereite Menschen zu sich zu locken.) 

mfg
OCP

P.S.: ich finde im Text meines Vorgängers nur 3 Rechtschreibfehler und zweifel nun an mir.... 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich befinde mich in der Höhle des wilden Fotografen. Überall stehen Kisten, Truhen und seltsames Gerät herum, über dessen Verwendungszweck ich nur wild spekulieren kann. Der Fluchtweg ist schwer passierbar und kaum auszumachen. Hier sind schon viele verschwunden. Die wenigen, welche heil diese Höhle verlassen konnten, schweigen sich über die Ereignisse aus, oder stoßen nur noch helle, spitze Schreie aus. Laut Überlieferung hausen mehrere dieser Wesen hier in einem Rudel. Offenbar ist das Rudel gerade unterwegs, um neue Opfer zu suchen. Ich habe Angst und will hier raus.


Tipp für OCP:
1) denn
2) dass
3) schritte
4) drehung



Wir generieren unsere ganzheitlichen Verbesserungspotentiale, 
um den logischen Shift der prozessorischen Motivationsfaktoren international aufzustellen!


----------



## RR (15. März 2006)

Von:  PForsberg  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot - Spielzug 
Erhalten am: 14.03.2006 16:38 
Geradeaus durch den Raum spazieren und durch die Feuerschutztür gehen (Man sollte sie vorher auch öffnen).

Nach dem durchschreiten der Tür anmutig 90 ° nach rechts drehen.

MfG PForsberg 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der Rechtsdrehung stehe ich vor einer schmucklosen Wand. Damit das Bild nicht gar so langweilig und fad aussieht, hat sich eine Kollegin (nach wenigen Minuten betteln, bitten und drohen) bereit erklärt, die eher homogene Fläche zu bereichern, damit es wenígstens was zu sehen gibt.


----------



## RR (16. März 2006)

Von:  DawnHellscream  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 15.03.2006 18:23 
90 ° nach rechts ...durch die Tür ...den Raum durchqueren und weitere 7 Schritte geraderaus und blick nach rechts 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Sadist führte mich wieder zurück in die Höhle des wilden Fotografen. Das werde ich ihm nie verzeihen!
Nach dem Rechtsblick starre ich ehrfürchtig auf einen Seitenarm der Hardwareredaktion, wo urtümliche, üppig bewachsende Regale durch das Höhlengeflecht mäandern. Ein schier überwältigender Anblick!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Tür habe ich übrigens ganz knapp verfehlt....


----------



## RR (17. März 2006)

Von:  OCP  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 17.03.2006 13:10 
um 180 ° drehen (nach links) danach den Raum schnellen Schrittes wieder durch die Feuerschutztür verlassen und unter Missachtung der Sicherheitsvorschriften Diese durchgangssicher verrammeln. Zuletzt Augen wieder geradeaus und in Gedanken nochmal DawnHellscream für die verfehlte Modeltür verfluchen. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Joker!!!!!
Du darfst also automatisch den nächsten Spielzug machen.
Bedenke: Der Joker gibt dir wertvolle Tipps!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch deinen Spielzug befinden wir uns wieder in der Fotografenhöhle.
Ich bin ein Redakteur - hol mich hier raus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (20. März 2006)

Von:  OCP  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 18.03.2006 10:28 
Ich wollte zwar fragen, was der Joker in Spiderman`s Armen macht, aber einem geschenkten Gaul und so....
Drehe Dich nach rechts, bis Du in die von der hilfreichen Fee emfpohlene Richtung siehst. 
Gehe 7 Schritte in diese Richtung und öffne alle Türen, die Dir auf diesem Weg in die Quere kommen.

mfg OCP

P.S.: Verändert sich der Grundriss eures Gebäudes eigentlich andauernd? Ich hab jedenfalls die Orientierung verloren 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie scheinst du wirklich die Orientierung verloren zu haben. Ja was jetzt? Nach rechts, oder in die empfohlene Richtung? Ich verspüre da eine gewisse Diskrepanz.
Aber was soll’s. Ich hab dann einfach mal die Version, mit der empfohlenen Richtung genommen.


Tipp: Hinter einem Treppenhaus kommt oft ein Aufzug! Nur für den Fall, dass ihr es mir ein wenig leichter machen wollt, obwohl ich ja fast nicht daran glaube, und die durchschnittliche Austritts-Geschwindigkeit von Ketchup aus der Flasche beträgt 40 Kilometer im Jahr.


----------



## RR (21. März 2006)

Von:  Darksaber  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 21.03.2006 11:15 
beweg dich mit dreifacher geschwindigkeit durch die tür, die zwei schritte vor dir auf der linken seite sein muss und schnapp dir den spaßvogel, der mit der komischen fratze rumfuchtelt.

ps: OCPs anweisung war zwar umständlich aber nicht widersprüchlich. "Dreh Dich nach rechts, bis Du in die [...] Richtung siehst." Vielleicht wollte er dich schwindelig machen 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich beschleunige also auf Mops-Geschwindigkeit und breche in besagten Raum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bedenke, dass seit dem letzten Spielzug ja 24 Stunden vergangen sind und fragliche Person inzwischen kaum mehr hier stehen wird.

Bei diesem Raum handelt es sich um unseren sog. "Postraum"!

Der kürzeste Krieg der Geschichte fand übrigens zwischen Sansibar und England 1896 statt. Sansibar ergab sich nach 38 Minuten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (22. März 2006)

Von:  Mavo  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRbot 
Erhalten am: 22.03.2006 01:58 
Ich möchte nicht wissen, was du anhast, wenn du die gute Dame so erschreckst. Am Foto kann es nicht liegen. Oder hat die Dame sich versucht für den nächsten Dungeon Keeper Teil als Horny zu bewerben?

Wie auch immer...

Geschockt von diesem Ereignis rate ich dir, den Raum wieder zu verlassen, bis du die Position des vorherigen Zuges erreicht hast. Folge dann dem Weg gerade aus und gehe Rechts durch die Tür ohne den Feueralarm an der Seite zu betätigen. Sollte sich dahinter ein Treppenhaus befinden, so folge den Stufen nach oben und gehe dort durch eine potentielle Tür. 

Ich hoffe, dass war nicht zuviel für dich und verständlich genug.

_______________

Ich pflege stets korrekt gekleidet im Büro zu erscheinen! Bei mangelhafter Bekleidung rosshirtseits wäre besagte Dame auch nicht erschrocken, sondern ohnmächtig geworden!

Ok - also ein Stockwerk höher.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und durch die potentielle (naja.. eher metallene) Türe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]

Ich befinde mich im ersten Stock. Stimmen von links und vorne.


Schon gewusst?
Im Mittelalter setzten sich einige Puristen dafür ein, dass sich Frauen in der Öffentlichkeit die Ohren bedecken sollten - sie waren der Ansicht, die Jungfrau Maria habe durch die Ohren empfangen und wollten Nachahmungen verhindern!


Tipp: Auf der einen Seite jedes Stockwerks befinden sich stets separate Büros für verdiente Angestellte, im Volkksmund gern "Aquarien" genannt. Die Büros - nicht die Angestellten.


----------



## RR (23. März 2006)

Von:  Nurgler  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 22.03.2006 17:01 
Hallo,
geh bitte etwa 10 m nach vorne, dreh dich dann um 45° nach links und schreite weiten Schrittes (möglichst ohne den Pfeiler oder diesen..Schrank(?) unangenehm zu berühren, durch die Tür in Blickrichtung. 

_______________

Zitat des Tages:
"Die Luft dünn und rein, die Gefahr nahe und der Geist voll einer fröhlichen Bosheit: so passt es gut zu einander." (Zarathustra)

Punktgenau in das Büro unseres Chefreporters Christoph "Da Zonk" Horrorwathy gestolpert.

War schön dich kennen gelernt zu haben.
Alles Gute für deine weitere Zukunft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (24. März 2006)

Von:  XMasTree  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 23.03.2006 19:03 
Mein Zug:

Schnell umdrehen, 180 Grad, den Raum verlassen, dann nach rechts drehen und geradeaus gehen bis zur nächsten Türe auf der rechten Seite. (Dürften ca. 3 Meter sein) Diese öffnen und betreten.


_______________


Wir befinden uns im Raum der tausend Tränen - auch Lektorat genannt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]

Man beachte den gequälten Gesichtsausdruck!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]

Hier wurde auch damals die legendäre Toastscheibe mit der unerklärlichen Erscheinung darauf gesichtet!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]


----------



## RR (27. März 2006)

Von:  Onkel_B  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRBot 
Erhalten am: 27.03.2006 13:52 
Raumverlassen, nach Rechts drehen, 10 Schritte geradeaus und nächste Tür auf der nächsten Seite betreten. 


_______________


"Lost in translation"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]

In diesem Raum wird an unseren Übersetzungen gearbeitet.


----------



## RR (28. März 2006)

Von:  Hobby-Aufruester  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR, 
CC:  , 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 27.03.2006 17:54 
Folgendes:
Nach einem sehr,sehr lauten und markerschütternden Schrei machst du mit einer geschickten Drehung auf dem Absatz eine 180° Kehre und spendierst uns eine Sicht in den grossen Raum. 


_______________


So sei es. Dass es hier etwas leerer wirkt, liegt daran, dass in sich hier auch mein Schreibtisch befindet und und angrenzende Einquartierung bei uns als Strafe verhängt wird. Momentan werden keine Urteile vollstreckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um ein wenig ins Detail zu gehen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (29. März 2006)

Von:  mara-jade  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 28.03.2006 21:28 
Nach rechts drehen und solange geradeaus gehen, bis auf der rechten Seite die nächste Tür auftaucht, tritt dieser Fall ein, Raum betreten 

_______________


Wir befinden uns im Büro von Thomas Borovskis und Markus Wollny. Hier werden Entscheidungen getroffen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leitspruch:
"Wir upgraden unsere hierarchieübergreifenden Potentiale,
um die Eigendynamik der ergebnisorientierten Herausforderungen anzudenken!"


Aber gehen wir doch ein wenig mehr ins Detail….


Er nimmt sich selbst stacheligster Probleme an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er telefoniert, tippt, tut und macht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, jetzt kommt nicht die „Herzblattfrage“, aber ein kleiner Sonderevent. Wer den Namen der Person richtig zuordnet, erhält ein brandaktuelles (!) PC Spiel, samt handschriftlicher Widmung der beiden! Bei mehreren Teilnehmern entscheide ich per Los.


----------



## RR (30. März 2006)

Von:  Thomsn  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot - Mein Spielzug 
Erhalten am: 30.03.2006 15:26 
Raum verlassen, nach rechts drehen, 6 Schritte vorwärts und 45° nach links, um einen Blick auf den Rest des Raumes zu gewähren.


_______________

Die interessantesten Stellen verpasst ihr immer irgendwie.....
Aber ok - hier der gewünschte Einblick.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um es mal ein wenig spannender zu gestalten und mehr von euch zum mitmachen motivieren, habe ich mir etwas ganz besonderes, einmaliges einfallen lassen!

Unser amtierender Joker Julchen wird in der nächsten Folge des "RRobots" von mir gezwungen....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.... für ein Fotoshooting sich sämtlicher Oberbekleidung zu entledigen. Das Ergebnis dieses Shootings findet ihr morgen EXCLUSIV hier an dieser Stelle!!!


Ach ja... fast vergessen...
Der Gewinner des gestrigen Sonderevents ist: ich98
Der Herr mit den Stacheln ist natürlich unser Thomas. Markus hat keine Stacheln auf dem Foto.


----------



## RR (31. März 2006)

Von:  OCP  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 31.03.2006 09:46 
Würfle mit 1W6 und hoffe, dass Du dem hübschen Sukkubus wiederstehen kannst. 
Ist das vollbracht drehe Dich um 45° nach rechts und betrete das nächste Büro auf der rechten Seite.

P.S.: Wir sind doch hier nicht in der Playboyredaktion......Fotos von unbekleideten (und zugegebenermaßen hübschen) Frauen intressieren den Durchschnittsgamer eh nicht....wir wollen Spieleverpackungen in aufreizenden Posen sehen. ;-D

mfg
OCP 


_______________

Auch hier steppt nicht gerade der Bär...

Tipp:
Schräg links ist eine Tür!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da laut OCP kein Bedarf besteht, sieht das gestern versprochene Foto also so aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und extra für OCP:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll keiner sagen, ihr hattet keine Chance!


----------



## RR (3. April 2006)

Von:  bsekranker  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 31.03.2006 17:05 
Zunächst einmal OCP für die verpasste Gelegenheit verfluchen, danach die Türe schräg links öffnen und vorsichtig hineinspähen. 


_______________

Wir befinden uns in den Dungeons der DVD Abteilung.
Stimmen von links, undefinierbare Geräusche von rechts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und morgen basteln wir uns eine OCP-Voodoo-Puppe!


----------



## RR (4. April 2006)

Von:  Acemen  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 03.04.2006 17:21 
Bis zum Ende des Ganges gehen + dort dann durch die letzte Tür auf der rechten Seite gehen!  

_______________

Wir befinden uns immer noch in den Dungeons der DVD Abteilung.
In diesem Raum wird....
ich trau es mir gar nicht zu sagen....

geschnitten!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unschuldiges Filmmaterial bis aufs Blut gequält....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und das nicht nur von einer Person!

Reichhaltiges Sammelsurium an brutalsten Schnittwerkzeugen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und am Ende versperrt mir noch den Endgegner dieses Levels den Weg!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (5. April 2006)

Von:  ich98  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 04.04.2006 18:20 
Hi Rainer,

Spielzug:
Durch die Tür, in welcher der "Endgegner" stand, dann nach rechts und durch die Tür.

_______________

Dieser Spielzug führt uns direkt in die Höhle des Endgegners dieses Levels.
Der mächtig mürrisch murrende Melzer wurde besiegt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (6. April 2006)

Von:  Thomsn  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot - Mein Spielzug 
Erhalten am: 06.04.2006 15:56 
Den besiegten Endgegner nach wertvollen Items durchsuchen, dann den Raum wieder verlassen und durch die linke Tür gehen. 

_______________

Die Suche brachte nicht allzuviel ein, aber man soll ja nicht unbescheiden sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]

Wenn wir jetzt davon ausgehen, dass ich nicht rückwärts laufe, lande ich nach deinem Spielzug wieder im Raum der tausend Schnitte.
Haben wir da etwas vergessen, oder warum sonst lotst du mich wieder hierher?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]


----------



## RR (7. April 2006)

Von:  Jared  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 06.04.2006 20:18 
Achtung! Sehr schneller Spielzug:

Der netten Dame Dir gegenüber einen dicken Schmatzer aufdrücken. Sofortige 180° Wendung. Den Raum schleunigst verlassen und links abbiegen. Den Gang lauthals schreiend hinunter rennen und noch immer lauthals schreiend die erste Tür zu deiner Rechten aufreissen. 

_______________

Aus Gründen der Selbsterhaltung wurde der erste Teil des Spielzuges ignoriert. Die Fingernägel sehen mir einfach zu stabil aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]



Wir befinden uns noch immer in der DVD Abteilung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote] [/quote]

Wenn es nach MIR ginge, wäre ich jetzt allerdings lieber in dem Raum, der sich genau in meinem Rücken befindet.
Das ist kein Tipp, sondern eine Anregung!

Als Tipp des Tages: An welcher Seite des Baumes wächst das Moos?


----------



## RR (10. April 2006)

Von:  gliderpilot  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 07.04.2006 16:27 
1) Moos wächst an der Ostseite von Bäumen. (meine ich mich zumindest zu erinnern, sonst blamiere ich mich jetzt halt   )

2) Du hast einen Raum in deinem Rücken   ? Aua   

3) Ich tue dir (und meiner Neugier) den Gefallen: 180° drehen (ob links oder rechts ist mir egal), Tür (falls erforderlich) öffnen, aktuellen Raum verlassen, an der Tür vor dir freundlich klopfen, anschließend öffnen und reinmarschieren! 

_______________

Wir befinden uns immer noch in der  DVD Abteilung.
Inzwischen herrscht dort eine schwer zu ertragende Harmonie, was wahrscheinlich darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass ich mich in der Nähe des Ausgangs befinde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]

Kostenloser Tipp des Tages: zu meiner Rechten ginge es raus und dort irgendwo geht es auch Richtung Treppenhaus und Aufzug.
Und immer an die holistische Naturphilosoiphie denken!


----------



## RR (11. April 2006)

Von:  Thomsn  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot - Mein Spielzug 
Erhalten am: 11.04.2006 15:46 
Drehe dich nach rechts zum Ausgang und nichts wie raus, aus den Höhlen der Silberscheiben und Krallenmonster. 

_______________

Der Verlag. Unendliche Weiten. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2006. Dies sind die Abenteuer des RRobots, dessen Aufgabe es ist, dahin zu gehen, wohin noch nie ein Robot gegangen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]

Im Vorbeibeamen konnte ich noch diesen Realitätsabdruck einer bemannten Kommandozentrale machen. Wer errät, in wessen Wirkungsbereich solch ein geordnetes Chaos herrscht, dem sebtuanischen Sternenhaufen nicht unähnlich (zwar kleiner, aber dafür interessanter), gewinnt einen intergalaktischen Sonderpreis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (12. April 2006)

Von:  Hobby-Aufruester  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR, 
CC:  , 
Betreff: Rossi der Sklave der Community 
Erhalten am: 11.04.2006 17:41 
Wenn mich meine normalsichtigen Augen nicht taeuschen ist direkt vor dir ein Treppenhauszugang(bestimmt kein Zufall),also hingehen und den Kollegen zum Abschied winken.Dann eine Etage nach oben und zwar ueber die Treppe.Auch,wenn da ein Aufzug ist/sein sollte. 

_______________

Die von dir vorgeschlagene Richtung führte mich durch einen schier endlos langen Gang, an dessen linker Seite, hinter Glastüren, das Leben tobte.
Rechts ist weniger los, als in allen Gehirnen von Tokio Hotel.
Direkt aus dem Gang gelangte ich in einen unserer Besprechungsräume, wo eine verglaste Raum/Umwelt Barriere ein zügiges Vorankommen in der geforderten Richtung verhinderte.
Sieht jetzt irgendwie sehr nach Sackgasse aus.
Wer aufgepasst hat (oder zumindest nachliest und richtig folgert), wird wissen, in welcher Richtung Treppenhaus und Aufzug liegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So viel wie in den letzten Tagen bin ich noch nie innerhalb geschlossener Räume gelaufen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher hat übrigens noch niemand die Frage von gestern richtig beantwortet...


----------



## RR (13. April 2006)

Von:  OberRon  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 12.04.2006 20:09 
Hej.

Der Spielzug: um 180° drehen, bevorzugt um die eigene Y-Achse. Richtung Ausgang des Raumes gehen, ihn durchschreiten und direkt dahinter stehenbleiben.
Nachdem ich die Orientierung nahezu komplett verloren habe, hätte ich gern einen Überblick.

Der Ron war's. 

_______________

Hier also der angeforderte Überblick von besagter Stelle aus gesehen.

Blick nach oben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blick nach unten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blick nach links:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blick geradeaus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blick nach rechts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Leider schlagen an dieser Stelle religiöse Gründe gnadenlos zu, und ich muss das Spiel bis Dienstag unterbrechen.

Ich wünsche allen Mitspielern frohe Ostern und verabschiede mich zum Eier suchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ostern besagt, daß man die Wahrheit ins Grab legen kann, daß sie aber nicht darin bleibt. (Clarence W. Hull)

Wer den "stillen Freitag" und den Ostertag nicht hat, der hat keinen guten Tag im Jahr. (Martin Luther)

Wer Ostern an den Eiern spielt, hat zu Weihnachten Bescherung.
(Unbekannter Autor)


----------



## RR (18. April 2006)

Von:  ApF3LsAfT  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot inkl. Antwort zur gestellter Frage 
Erhalten am: 13.04.2006 17:26 
Gesuchter Herrscher des Chaos wird wohl ein Redakteur sein, der, wenn man das Bild bild35b genau analysiert, mit der Rubrik "Aktuell" im PcGames- Magazin zu tun hat. Demnach stelle ich die Behauptung auf, dass besagter Chaot Andreas Bertits, Stefan Weiss, Ahmet Icitürk oder Justin Stolzenberg ist.

zum RRobot: Dem Blick nach rechts folgen und den Gang entlangehen, bis die letzte Tür auf der linken Seite erreicht ist. Besagte Tür öffnen und den Raum betreten. 
_______________

Zu 1.)
Nö, falsch. Keiner der Genannten.
Zu 2.)
Irgendwie auch falsch, oder? 
Dein Spielzug führt mich ja wieder schnurstracks zurück in die DVD Abteilung, die wir ja vor kurzem erst verlassen haben.
Allerdings ist es dir gelungen, dort eine neue, bisher unbekannte Tür zu öffnen. Hierbei handelt es sich um das Reich von Mikel "Fis-Dur" Schraut, zuständig u.A. für Vertonungen. Das Aquariumähnliche Gebilde in seinem Gesichtskreis ist übrigens das Fenster zum Tonstudio.


Blick nach oben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (19. April 2006)

Falls sich jetzt jemand über das Foto wundert, da heute Null, keine, niemand am Spielt mitgemacht hat, hab ich halt irgend ein Foto genommen.

Wenn ihr keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel habt, könnt ihr mir das ja auch sagen....
*Schmollmodus on*

Wenn sich morgen nicht deutlich mehr Mitspieler finden, was bei Null ja nicht allzu schwer ist, erkläre ich das Spiel für beendet und die Preise für den Gewinner stell ich auf die Straße.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (20. April 2006)

Von:  omega456  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 20.04.2006 12:58 
Du weisst doch das wir dich alle lieb haben *schleim*.

Wir waren nur die letzten Tage mit besagten Feiertagen beschäftigt und konnten uns deshalb nicht melden.

Also dann, um auf das Thema zurückzukommen:

-Schmollmodus ausschalten
-von der Toilette verschwinden
-den netten Türsteher aus Bild 37 suchen (die Rothaut mit den Pferdehufen und den Hörnern am Kopf)
-dazu Raum von "Fis-Dur" Schraut verlassen, nach rechts drehen und geschwinden Schrittes voran schreiten (allerdings hab ich etwas die Orientierung verloren. Also wenn Du dann nicht vor dem Treppenhaus stehst einfach Horny suchen)
-Tür unter dem Notausgangsschild öffnen und Treppen nach oben steigen 

-----------------------------------

So halbwegs habe ich es jetzt umrissen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]

An der Stelle stehe ich jetzt aber mit ratlosen Kinderaugen, da du keinerlei Parameter für den Anstieg ausgegeben hast.
Wie weit nach oben steigen?
*Missing Syntax*


----------



## RR (21. April 2006)

Von:  mara-jade  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 20.04.2006 16:25 
Fledermausruheposition verlassen und auf den Boden zurückkehren, dann die Treppen bis zum nächsten Stockwerk erklimmen und einen Überblick geben 

-----------------------------------

Du hast den Joker gezogen!!!
Also kannst du somit AUTOMATISCH den nächsten Spielzug (am Montag) abgeben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier also der gewünschte Überblick über das nächste Stockerk, gleich nach verlassen des Treppenhauses. Warum findet eigentlich keiner den Aufzug?

Oben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rechts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geradeaus (Spenden für eine bessere Digicam an den Schreiber dieser Zeilen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Links:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (24. April 2006)

Von:  mara-jade  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 23.04.2006 18:23 
Geradeaus und durch die Tür (?), die man am Foto nur noch teilweise erkennen kann, links von der Lara Figur, gehen. 
Sollte sich dieses Gebilde doch nicht als Tür herausstellen die nächstgelegene Tür benutzen und die geschundenen Füße durch eine Rast auf einer Sitzgelegenheit deiner Wahl ausruhen. 

-----------------------------------

Du hast eine unserer äh.. Sonderflächen gefunden. Wir benutzen diesen Raum zum Beispiel um Konsolenspiele zu testen oder für meditatives Sesselhocken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (25. April 2006)

Von:  XMasTree  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 25.04.2006 06:25 
mein Spielzug:

Die RRuss M. DVDs weglegen, den Raum wieder verlassen und gegenüber nach einer Türe suchen, diese dann durchschreiten. 

--------------

Im April ist ein orientierungsloser Weihnachtsbaum an sich nichts Ungewöhnliches. Nachdem ich die relativ große Fläche erneut durchquert habe, wie weiland Moses das rote Meer,  befinde ich mich, im Gegensatz zu Moses, genau vor der Damentoilette. 
Spielzug an der Stelle abgebrochen.
Grund: Selbsterhaltung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (26. April 2006)

Von:  jongerg  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 25.04.2006 20:31 
Zurück zu der Position gehen von wo aus uns ein Rundumblick gewährt wurde. Anstatt links zu gehen nun rechts an der Orkfigur vorbei durch die Glastür, den Aufzug öffnen und 1 Stockwerk nach oben fahren und den Aufzug wieder verlassen 


------------------------------------------


Wer folgen kann und aufpasst, kann jetzt messerscharf folgern, dass wir uns im dritten Stock befinden und hat ebenso scharfsinnig erkannt, dass sich die Grundrisse der Stockwerke doch ähneln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (27. April 2006)

Von:  jongerg  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 26.04.2006 22:16 
Irgendwie hab ichs im Urin das wir langsam aufs Ende zusteuern.

Vom untersten Bild geradeaus und dann nach den Glasscheiben rechts zur Tür wo ein Licht rausscheint. Vllt ist das ja die Ausstrahlung von Petra Fröhlich *hoff* 


-----------------------------------

"Glasscheiben wo ein Licht raus scheint"? Ich bin jetzt etwas verwiRRt? Mir ist nicht ganz klar was nun zu tun ist. Welches Licht? Welche Glasscheibe?

Geradeaus kommt da zwar eine Tür, aber die ist aus Metall...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Türdie danach kommt (ich bin jetzt immer von Gehrichtung = geradeaus ausgegangen) ist ebenfalls aus Metall und führt zur Geschäftsleitung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da mir nicht ganz klar ist, was nun zu tun ist, mache ich einen Abstecher zu meiner liebsten Hardware im Haus, die sich zum Glück genau in diesem Stockwerk befindet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (28. April 2006)

Von:  OCP  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 28.04.2006 09:42 
Jongerg meinte wohl die Tür, die rechts direkt vor der ersten Metalltür sein müsste. 
Aber die ignorier ich einfach mal und Du begibst Dich auf direktem Wege durch die erste Metalltür und dann in das 2 Büro auf der linken Seite. Gehe direkt dorthin. Ziehe kein belegtes Brötchen vom Automaten ein.

mfg
OCP 


----------------------

Wir befinden uns in einem Büro der Werbeabteilung. Hier werden Entscheidungen getroffen, hier hat man Biss.

Wir adaptieren unsere proaktiven Verbesserungspotentiale, 
um den Mehrwert der strategischen Lösungsansätze zu erweitern!

Von Petra sind wir jedoch meilenweit entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (2. Mai 2006)

Von:  Memphis [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot - Rückzug ... 
Erhalten am: 28.04.2006 16:59 
Hallo, mein Spielzug:

langsam und unauffällig rückwärts das bissige Büro verlassen. Dann eine 1/4 Drehung rechts herum, damit Du Dich wieder in der vorherigen Laufrichtung befindest. Gehe auf die Metalltür am Ende des Ganges zu, dreh Dich wiederrum 1/4 Drehung nach rechts und schau nach, was es dort Interessantes gibt ...

Gruß
Memphis 


------------------------------------

Aufmerksame Mitspieler werden wissen wohin uns dieser Spielzug führt. Genau...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Langsam überlege ich schon einen Toilettenfüher für Süddeutschland heraus zu bringen.

Also nehme ich mir eine kurze Auszeit zum meditieren und warte auf den nächsten Zug.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (3. Mai 2006)

RR am 02.05.2006 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Von:  Humpy [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]
> An:  RR
> Betreff: RRobot
> Erhalten am: 03.05.2006 15:44
> ...


----------



## RR (4. Mai 2006)

Von:  ZAM  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 04.05.2006 14:25 
Im Gegensatz zu meinem Vorgänger glaube ich eher das Petra im Stockwerk der PCGames Redaktion sitzt, was bei genauerer Überlegung ja auch nur logisch erscheint. 

*Öffnet die Konsole und steuert den RRobot: "

> Gehe Gangeende 
> Öffne Stahltür
> Gehe Stahltür
> Umsehen



--------------------------------------------------


Wir befinden uns in einem kleinen Raum, unmittelbar hinter der Stahltüre.

Blick nach links:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optik gerade aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sucher rechts ausgerichtet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (5. Mai 2006)

Von:  XMasTree  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 04.05.2006 20:40 
Optik nach vorne zentrieren. Dann geradewegs auf die Türe zu, diese öffnen und durchschreiten. Dahinter umsehen und durch die erste sichtbare (gesichtete) Türe gehen. Freundlich grüßen. 



-------

Ich habe Angst!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Zum ersten Mal hat es jemand gewagt, ein Bild dieses Raumes zu veröffentlichen, den Normalsterbliche nicht einmal zu betreten wagen!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Wir befinden uns mitten in der Toilette der Geschäftsleitung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte zwing mich nicht zu einer Rundumsicht und durch die nächste Türe zu gehen. Ich muss hier raus ehe ich bemerkt werde und trete den strategischen Rückzug an.

Bilde ich mir das ein, oder entwickelt dieses Spiel inzwischen einen fatalen Hang zu Toiletten?


----------



## RR (8. Mai 2006)

Von:  pipebomb  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: rrobot 
Erhalten am: 06.05.2006 21:59 
ich hätte gerne ne rundumsicht von dem raum und danach könntest du durch die nächste tür schreiten   


-----------------------------------------------

Meine Güte.... wie wird es wohl hinter einer Toilettentüre schon aussehen?



Überraschung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inzwischen hat das Spiel irgendwie eine wenig erbauliche Richtung angenommen. Eigentlich wollten wir Petra suchen, keine Keramikschüsseln! Nur mal so als Erinnerung...
Als Titel winkt auch der  "Computec Dungeon Master", nicht der "Computec Klomann". Allerdings bin ich mir da inzwischen nicht mehr so sicher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (9. Mai 2006)

Von:  XMasTree  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot .. oder auch DSDS  
Erhalten am: 08.05.2006 17:58 
Herzlich Willkommen zu DSDS, Deutschland sucht die Schüssel.

Mein Spielzug, raus aus dem Raum (bist sicher, dass das das Chef-Klo ist ? passt vom Design nich so ganz ), umdrehen, dann orientieren. Die Türe gerade aus hatten wir schon, also die Türe nach links, so eine existiert nehmen, falls nicht, die Türe rechts durchschreiten, dabei schon mal "Entschuldigung, ich wollt nicht stören" sagen.

(hm, mir fällt grad auf, die letzte Toilette hab auch ich gefunden   

---------------------------------------------------------

Was hast du von der Chef-Toilette erwartet? Teakholztäfelung und einen Sitz aus Murano Glas, die Keramik gestaltet von H.R. Giger?

Ganz im buddhistischen Sinne ist hier der Ort, an dem wir alle gleich sind. Unser Tao wird nicht bestimmt von dem was wir sind, sondern von dem, was wir hinterlassen!
Oder um es mit Gustav Schickedanz auszudrücken: 
"Es zählt nur, was dabei heraus kommt."

Zurück zum Spiel:
Da sich links nur eine nackte Wand befindet, betrete ich die Türe rechts. Ich stehe in einem Raum, den man gemeinhin "Abstellkammer" nennt. Er dient uns dazu, die Versorgung mit Cheftechnischen Flüssigkeiten sicher zu stellen und allerlei Plunder zu verwahren. Da sich der Plunder hier auf einen Erste-Hilfe Kasten, einer Leiter, sowie einigen Rollen weichen Papiers beschränkt, wurde auf bildliche Darstellung verzichtet.

Das Spiel hat seinen absoluten Tiefpunkt erreicht - es kann nur noch besser werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (10. Mai 2006)

Ich steh hier mutterseelen alleine und versuch einsam ein Spiel am Laufen zu halten.

Heutige Mitspieler = 0,00

Wenn es morgen nicht deutlich besser aussieht, werte ich es als Desinteresse und breche das Spiel ab. Niemand wird Computec Dungeon Master und XMasTree wird Toilettenführer.

Der heutige Zug hat nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun. Weiter würde es beim gestrigen Zug gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (11. Mai 2006)

Von:  Rush  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRBot 
Erhalten am: 11.06.2006 13:52 
Raum verlassen, nach Rechts drehen, Übersicht verschaffen.
Momentan ist es grad sehr langweilig. Vielleicht spielen deshalb so wenige mit? Solltest mal wieder was vom Joker bringen!!!


_______________


Blick gerade aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]

Blick rechts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]

Blick nach links:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]

Okok.... extra für dich....
Heute war die Anzahl der Mitspieler durchaus im erfreulichen Bereich (32). Wenn morgen mehr als 50 mitspielen, gibt es ein Special. Unser Jokerlein wird auf dem Foto nichts weiter als Unterwäsche tragen! Versprochen!!


----------



## RR (12. Mai 2006)

Von:  BigPsycho  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 12.05.2006 02:13 
Blick nach geradeaus fixierieren, mutig voranschreiten, Tür mit Licht betreten (die aus der Licht scheint, hinter dem komischen Ding, was aussieht wie ein von Aldi geklauter Einkaufswagen....)

Gucken, knipsen, fröhlich sein...

Psycho 


_______________


Der heutige Spielzug führt uns in ein weiteres Büro der Werbeabteilung.
Von der Lösung der Aufgabe waren wir schon weiter entfernt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]

Und als Link fürs Wochenende gibt es:

Die Blue Ball Machine!!

http://blueballfixed.ytmnd.com/


Fast hätt ich es vergessen....
Dass unser Joker ab 50 Mitspielern nur Unterwäsche trägt, wurde ja von mir versprochen. Das Versprechen möchte ich hiermit einlösen.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Joker trägt nichts, ausser Unterwäsche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]


----------



## RR (16. Mai 2006)

Von:  XMasTree  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 15.05.2006 18:06 
Soo, raus aus dem Büro, die Augen nach rechts, ein Foto machen, ein paar Schritte vorwärts und die nächste Türe rechter Hand öffnen und mit einem freundlichen "Abeeeeend!" durchschreiten. 



-------------------------------

Sorry wegen gestern, aber ich habe mir einen Virus eingefangen. Nein, keinen digitalen, sondern einen analogen, extrem fiesen.


hier nun der Zug für heute:


Gang reload:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und wieder ein Büro der Werbeabteilung. Da der Insa... äh... Bewohner das Büro fluchtartig verlassen hat, verzichtete ich auf den Gruß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und der Links des Tages ist:

http://www.homecomputermuseum.de/cgi-bin/forum/start.pl

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Zitat des Tages:


> "Brandmarke neuem Sony VPL-VW10HT habe das deinem eigene Theater in Ihrem lebenden Zimmer.
> Eins Jahr verfertigt Gewährleistung.
> Diese Ziff. ist JETZT in Brühe! Packen Sie es, während seines warm zu!
> XGA 16x9 täfelt Wurfgerät LCD. Die 16:9 täfelt Stabe) polysilicon
> ...



hmm... gute Idee mit den Zitaten.... sollte ein eigener Post werden....
*grübel*


----------



## RR (17. Mai 2006)

Von:  XMasTree  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 16.05.2006 17:41 
Wieder raus aus dem Zimmer, nach rechts drehen. Das Schild an der Wand fotografieren, dann die Türe (nicht die Wand   durchschreiten und wieder die erste greifbare Türe rechter Hand öffnen und durchschreiten. Diesmal grüßen, sofern eine Person größer als 130cm im Raum zu finden ist. 



--------------------------------------


Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, führt uns der Spielzug von  XMasTree in die nächste Toilette.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer sich wundert, warum schon wieder unsere Klotanne am Zug ist:
bei einer einzigen Einsendung heute, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er gezogen wird, recht hoch!
Entweder die Mitspieler werden wieder zahlreicher, oder ich bekomm noch eine Urinsteinallergie.


----------



## RR (18. Mai 2006)

Von:  mimiMaster  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 17.05.2006 16:01 
Aus der Toilette gehen, nach links drehen und die erste Türe rechter Hand öffnen und durchschreiten. 


------------------------------------------------

Wir befinden uns in einem Teilbereich der Latifundien des Computec (Nicht PC Games!) Netzwerk-Ayatollahs, dem Herrscher aller Server, dem Regenten aller Passwörter, dem Messias aller Netzwerkzugänge. 
Unverhältnismäßiges nerven des Admins aller Admins hat unverzügliche Verbannung zur Folge. Verbannung vom Netz, Telefon, Leben und vielleicht auch Verhinderung einer womöglichen Reinkarnation, da ja selbst Leben und Tod irgendwie vernetzt sind! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich lege mich flach auf dem Boden und versuche durch Wellenbewegungen meiner Bauchmuskeln dieses Büro wieder unauffällig zu verlassen.


----------



## RR (19. Mai 2006)

Von:  OberRon  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 18.05.2006 21:52 
Hej.

Ohne Umschweife kommt der Zug:
Die im Hintergrund sichtbare Tür durchschreiten.
Das war's.

Gruß des Rons 

----------------------------------------------


Ab durch die andere Türe. Was jetzt kommt, sollte aufmerksamen Mitspielern arg bekannt vorkommen!

Blick nach links:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blick nach geradeaus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blick nach rechts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und der Link zum Wochenende ist:
http://wurstfriedhof.de/


----------



## RR (22. Mai 2006)

Von:  memphis76  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot - Spielzug 
Erhalten am: 22.05.2006 14:13 
Hallo,

bekannt kommt mir die Sicht vor, jedoch bin ich ein wenig verwirrt und habe jegliche Orientierung (zumindest halbwegs) verloren.

Bitte daher dem Gang entsprechend dem nach links gerichteten Blick folgen, an der am Ende dieses Ganges befindlichen rosa/lila Türsteherin mit einem breiten Grinsen vorbeischreiten und den dahinter befindlichen Raum mit einem Rundum-Blick auskuntschaften und dokumentieren.

Gruß
Memphis 

--------------------------------------


Da mich dieser Spielzug DIREKT in das Büro des Geschäftsfühers bringen würde, wird der Spielzug gemäß den Spielregeln verweigert. Grund: Selbstschutz.

Bayrisches Sprichwort sagt: 
"Gehe nie zu deinem Fürst, wenn du nicht gerufen würst!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (23. Mai 2006)

Von:  m-a-x  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 22.05.2006 21:07 
Warum stehst du an einer anderen Stelle wenn der Spielzug verweigert wird? Wo stehst du überhaupt gerade? (hab ne Rest-Orientierung wie ein Frosch im Mixer) 

mein Spielzug daher: 
Öffne die Tür, die aus der Blick-Nach-Links-Perspektive des VORLETZTEN Spielzugs, rechts neben der Tür des Geschäftsführers ist! 


-------------------------

Eigentlich steh ich ja noch, wie du bereits richtig erkannt hast, an der selben Stelle, da der Spielzug aus Gründen der Selbsterhaltung verweigert wurde. Das Foto hab ich nur so genommen - quasi zur Verzierung, ohne Aussagekraft.

Nun denn....
Nach deinem Spielzug befinde ich mich in einem Unterbüro der Finanzabteilung, wo wir die Zahlensklaven beim täglichen Broterwerb sehen. Die Schergen des spitzen Stiftes zeichnen sich durch eine gewisse Hysterie und übertriebene Nervosität aus. Im Nebenzimmer werden Magen - und Beruhigungspillen gelagert. Natürlich ist dieser Raum auch im Winter nicht geheizt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (24. Mai 2006)

Von:  Phantom1985  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 24.05.2006 00:46 
Den Raum verlassen, dann nach links den Gang runter gehen und die Tür am Ende des Ganges öffnen und durchschreiten. 


-------------------------------------------------

Dieser Raum birgt ein düsteres Geheimnis.
Hier werden mystische Riten abgehalten.
Es ist kalt in diesem Raum – sehr kalt.
Ein Windhauch zieht hindurch, der keinen natürlichen Ursprung haben kann.
Überall stehen Altäre.
Irrlichternde Reflexionen und ein sphärisches Summen überall.
Dieser Raum ist Sterblichen meist verschlossen.
Ich fürchte mich…..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und als Link zum Feiertag gibt es:

http://www.monsterbagger.de/

Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen - macht einen Heidenspass!


----------



## RR (26. Mai 2006)

Und wieder einmal habt ihr es geschafft:
Heutige Mitspieler 0,00.

Und wieder:
wenn sich die Zahl der Mitspieler bis morgen nicht dramatisch erhöht, stell ich den Plunder, der eigentlich als Preis gedacht war auf die Straße, beende das Spiel wegen Desinteresse und verlasse meinen Schmollwinkel erst nach Aufforderung (vielleicht).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (30. Mai 2006)

Von:  DawnHellscream  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 29.05.2006 20:24 
Wieder raus und nach Petra Fröhlich rufen ...3 schritte nach vorn ... 

--------------------------------------

Das Rufen hat funktioniert. Allerdings hat Petra mein rufen nicht vernommen.
Über die weiteren Auswirkungen dieser Aktion möchte ich mich lieber doch nicht auslassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (31. Mai 2006)

Von:  mara-jade  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 30.05.2006 19:56 
Hallo

Geradeaus gehen und den zweiten Raum auf der linken Seite betreten.

lg mara-jade 

--------------------------------------

Dieser Spielzug würde uns wieder ins Drachenzimmer bringen. Der Joker hat sich aber freiwillig bereit erklärt, dir einen guten, hilfreichen Tipp zu geben.
Du darfst somit automatisch den nächsten Zug machen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.nenffö gidnätstsbles iebad nerüT .theg se eiw ,suaedareg egnal os dnu negeibba skniL .remmizfehC med rov rugiF eid rov zruk sib ,suaedareG


----------



## RR (1. Juni 2006)

Von:  mara-jade  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 31.05.2006 17:13 
Bitte richte der Armen für diese Tortur meine Entschuldigung und für den Tipp meinen Dank aus.  

Geradeaus, bis kurz vor die Figur vor dem Chefzimmer. Links abbiegen und so lange geradeaus, wie es geht. Türen dabei selbstständig öffnen - und in die Räume hineinschauen. 
Sollte das zuviel Information für den Speicher des RRobots sein, dann eben nur in den ersten Raum.   

----------------------------------------------
Wenn dies jetzt das bekannte, unter Kindern beliebte Suchspiel wäre, würde uns dieser Zug von "eiskalt" zu "lauwarm" bringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (2. Juni 2006)

Von:  Darksaber  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 02.06.2006 10:57 
Ein Stockwerk nach unten gehen, Treppenhaus verlassen und Rundumübersicht geben 

-------------------------------------------
Augen geradeaus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Augen rechts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Augen geschlossen:
http://herring313.tripod.com/


----------



## RR (6. Juni 2006)

Von:  OberRon  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 03.06.2006 23:30 
Der Zuch:

Nach rechts drehen und die Tür durchschreiten. Dahinter eine Übersicht geben.
Anschließend dreimal die Versen aneinander schlagen und sagen: "There is no place like Chefredakteurbüro".

Der Ronbold 

----------------------------------

Augen links:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Augen geradeaus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Augen rechts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach diesem Foto konnte ich gar nichts mehr sagen und habe Urlaubsanträge ausgefüllt. Auf Anraten meines Anwalts erscheint hier auch nur die zensierte Version des Bildes. Die unzensierte können Inhaber eines FSK 18 Abos gegen geringen Unkostenbeitrag anfordern. Der Erlös der Aktion geht der Forschungsgruppe "Körperbehaarung und Fluchtreflexe im Wandel der Zeit" zu.



Matthias Claudius, 1778 

1. Der Mond ist aufgegangen
Die gold'nen Sternlein prangen
Am Himmel hell und klar
Der Wald steht schwarz und schweiget
Und aus den Wiesen steiget
Der weiße Nebel wunderbar 

3. Seht ihr den Mond dort stehen
Er ist nur halb zu sehen
Und ist doch rund und schön
So sind wohl manche Sachen
Die wir getrost verlachen
Weil unsere Augen sie nicht seh'n 

7. So legt euch denn ihr Brüder
In Gottes Namen nieder
Kalt ist der Abendhauch
Verschon uns Gott die Strafen
Und laßt uns ruhig schlafen
Und unser'n kranken Nachbar auch


----------



## RR (7. Juni 2006)

Von:  m-a-x  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 06.06.2006 17:50 
Wo bist du meine Augenlicht.... ich suche dich und vermisse dich...

Spielzug:
Erblindet nach links drehen und am orange-grauen Vorhang vorbei tasten, die Tür links neben dem Horny öffnen und den dahinterliegenden Raum betreten. 


-------------------------------

Ohne Worte.....
Wer findet die gut versteckten Hinweise?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*sing*
Dieser Weg..... wird kein leichter sein,
dieser Weg... wird einsam und schwer....


----------



## RR (8. Juni 2006)

Von:  mimiMaster  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 07.06.2006 16:09 
In den Aufzug gehen, ein Stockwerk nach oben fahren, aussteigen, nach links drehen und in den ersten Raum auf der linken Seite gehen. 

--------------------------------------

Da hat offenbar wer die Hinweise nicht richtig gedeutet.
Kalt.... ganz kalt......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (9. Juni 2006)

Von:  XMasTree  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 08.06.2006 16:50 
Ein Stockwerk nach unten gehen (Treppe is gut für die Figur .. oder was bedeutete der Hinweis vorgestern?), dann die Position von vorgestern wieder finden und .. die 1. Türe auf der Rechten Seite betreten, die keine Aufzugstüre ist 

---------------------------

Da der Spielzug von Xmas kommt, schnappe ich mir also meine private Rolle "Charmin" (ja, in DER Beziehung bin ich sehr eigen), mach mich auf den Weg und lande im....


Serverraum im zweiten Stock.
Nanu... Xmas hat sich verlaufen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich ist auch bei uns jetzt das Fussballfieber ausgebrochen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (12. Juni 2006)

Von:  OCP  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 11.06.2006 21:47 
Ziehe das Schwert aus dem Server. (Excel-ibur?)
Mit unglaublicher Macht durchströmt wende Dich wieder in die Position, die Dich mit dem Gesicht genau die Fahrstuhltüren anvisieren lässt. Zerstöre den Zugang zum Fahrstuhl durch einen gekonnten Schwerhieb auf die Rufknöpfe und verlasse diesen Raum durch die Tür, vor der der Horny steht. Begib Dich nun in das Büro vor dessen Fensterfront die lebensgrosse, blonde Lula(?). Figur steht.

Fuchtel ein bisschen mit dem Schwert rum, um die Sklaven in diesem Raum zu beeindrucken.

Mfg
OCP 

-------------------------------------------

Wir befinden uns in dem Raum, den selbst gestandene Redakteure nur ungern alleine betreten. Aber da die Fütterung noch nicht lange her ist, befindet sich Jo Hesse in einem sehr ausgeglichenen Gemütszustand.  Auf Waffengefuchtel verzichte ich sicherheitshalber, die Sklaven in dem Raum sind ja auch schon durch die Erscheinung von Herrn Hesse beeindruckt - wie man deutlich sehen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (13. Juni 2006)

Von:  Mavo  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 13.06.2006 01:02 
Aus Respekt vor her Hesse erfürchtig dreinschauend, die PC Action auf dem Tisch ignoriernd, den Raum verlassen und zum Treppenhaus zurückkehren (lLaufen ist gesund   ). Hier das Treppenhaus bis zur obersten Etage hinaufsteigen, die erst erscheinende Tür öffnen und einem möglichen Weg nach links folgen. 


------------------------------------------

Irgendwie kommen wir hier nicht vom dritten Stock los.
Wie weit, wohin folgen?
Und warum folgen?
Und warum schon wieder? Was vergessen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (14. Juni 2006)

Von:  BigPsycho  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 14.06.2006 11:38 
Chefbüros sind immer ganz oben, da isses am schönsten, von wegen Ausblick usw. Ist in allen Krimis und amerikanischen und sowieso immer so...also, zurück zur Aufzugstür. Aufzug kommen lassen. Im Aufzug zwischenzeitlich die Tafel mit den Drückknöpfen fotografieren (vielleicht steht ja irgendwo "Chefetage" *g*) und dann nach GAAANZ oben fahren...aussteigen, fotografieren und hoffentlich keine Bilder von einer Dachkammer liefern.

Psycho 

-------------------------

Wenn du aufgepasst hättest, wüsstest du, dass sich das Chefbüro im dritten Stock befindet, der zugleich auch unser höchstes Stockwerk ist.
Als Beweis lege ich vor:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber von wegen "GAAANZ oben".......
Nicht weit weg vom Aufzug befindet sich eine kleine, unscheinbare Türe, die meist verschlossen ist. Dahinter befindet sich eine Wendeltreppe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Wendeltreppe führt zu einem Raum, voller Kessel und Geröhr. Und von diesem Raum aus, kommt man wirklich bis "GAAANZ" nach oben!
Dient zwar in keiner Weise der Lösung, ist aber, wie ich finde, ein originelles Bild geworden. Ich würde sagen, du hast das versteckte Level gefunden   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (16. Juni 2006)

Von:  Zugluft  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 16.06.2006 12:29 
Zurück zur Position von Bild 73B. Wenn du nun den Gang runterguckst bitte um 90° nach rechts drehen. Bis zur nächsten Wand laufen. 90° nach links drehen. Solange geradeaus gehen bis die erste Tür auf der linken Seite erscheint. Diese öffnen und hinein gehen. Foto schießen.

MfG Mathias 

-------------------------

Gratuliere. Du hast den Raum gefunden, der unser FAX, unseren Fotokopierer und allerlei Plunder enthält.
Und wer so viel Glück wie du hat, kann dort bisweilen sogar unsere Chefsekretärin antreffen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (19. Juni 2006)

Antworten  Allen antworten  Weiterleiten  Löschen   
Von:  eXitus64  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR, 
CC:  , 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 17.06.2006 15:01 
mit dem stuhl der sekretärin ein päkchen aus dem obersten regal holen.........und damit den raum verlassen 

-----------------------------

Äh... ah ja....
Es wäre zwar ohnde dem Stuhl deutlich einfacher gewesen, aber du wirst ja wohl hoffentlich wissen wozu das gut sein soll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was sollen wir jetzt mit dem Päckchen anfangen? Weder trägt es zur Lösung bei, noch ist dessen Inhalt in irgend einer Form von Interesse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (20. Juni 2006)

Von:  pgro  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 20.06.2006 10:10 
-Um Absolution für den befohlenen Diebstahl flehen.  

-Ausgangspunkt sei abermals Bild 73b. Diesmal jedoch geradeaus durch die Tür gehen und einen Rundumblick gewähren. 

--------------------------

Die Sekretärin unseres Chefs war gerade nicht greifbar, also wird an dieser Stelle auf das Flehen verzichtet.
Flehen wird ersatzlos gestrichen: Anfragen danach zwecklos, solange es unter 55 Personen sind oder keine finanziellen Zuwendungen damit verbunden sind.

Nach deinem Spielzug befinden wir uns wieder (oder immer noch?) auf altbekannten Terrain und nicht nur ich beginne mich zu langweilen.
Als Einziger dürfte sich XMasTree freuen, der schon von weitem die Cheftoilette erkennen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (21. Juni 2006)

Von:  Zugluft  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 20.06.2006 21:30 
Den Gang bis zur ersten Tür auf der rechtenseite gehen; in den Raum dahinter hineingehen und wenn möglich durchqueren, wenn nicht dann ein Foto vom inneren und Portraitfotos von den darin Arbeitenden machen. Danke

MfG Mathias 


----------------------------------

Wir befinden uns im Büro für Produktionsleitung und Marketing. Da einige Plätze wegen plötzlich einsetzenden WM Fiebers nicht besetzt sind, gibt es nur ein Portrait.
Dahiner der altbekannte (gähn) Gang, der im Chefbüro mündet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (22. Juni 2006)

Von:  pgro  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 21.06.2006 17:52 
Da ich seit einigen Tagen hier die Übersicht verloren habe, versuche ich es mit einer Verzweiflungstat:

Laut und deutlich nach Frau Fröhlich rufen und erst aufhören, wenn umstehende Personen sie herbeigebracht haben. Dann ein Foto machen.

[Das könnte man ja fast schon als Cheat werden, aber nun ja...] 

-------------------------------------

Nette Idee 
Nach zehn Minuten erfolglosem Rufen, kam mit die Kollegin aus dem Marketing zu Hilfe, deren Büro gleich gegenüber liegt.
Ergebnis: Eine heisere Kollegin, etliche Verwünschungen, viele Zeigefinger an diversen Stirnen, eine geworfene Coladose, ein Apfel im Tiefflug.
Von Petra ist nicht die Spur einer Spur zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (23. Juni 2006)

Von:  XMasTree  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 23.06.2006 14:31 
Mein Spielzug:
Eingabepuffer rückwärts abarbeiten bis zum Aufzug im 4. Stock 
(vgl. http://www.pcgames.de/ros... )
Dort dann einen Stock nach unten fahren, den Fahrstuhl verlassen und in die 2. Türe auf der rechten Seite gehen. 

-------------------------------------------------------

Der Spielzug musste vorzeitig abgebrochen werden, da der Aufzugsstockwerkanwahlknopf für den vierten Stock nicht funktionierte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (26. Juni 2006)

Von:  viper-srt  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 23.06.2006 19:32 
ehm, joa. Also!
Nach vergebenem drücken des Knopfes für den 4. Stock, den Knopf für’s Erdgeschoss betätigen, Fahrstuhlmusik genießen, und sobald die Fahrstuhltür aufgeht: Herrausspringen und eine Runtumsicht geben.

gruß
viper

-----------------------------
Die Sache mit dem "heraus springen" hat so seine Tücken, da unsere Aufzüge in einer Art kleiner Vorhalle münden......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (27. Juni 2006)

Von:  viper-srt  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot  
Erhalten am: 27.06.2006 10:29 
Moin, moin!
Von Angesichts der EDGE Zeitschrift, panisch den Gang (etwas links im Bild zu sehen *hofft, dass das nicht der Aufzug ist*) soweit runter rennen, bis man in die erste Tür rechts flüchten kann! Gegebenenfalls noch 112 wählen, aber ich glaub der Typ ist hin…

noch ma ´n Gruß
viper

-------------------
"Gang runter rennen"? Welcher Gang???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (28. Juni 2006)

Von:  Roger [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot  
Erhalten am: 28.06.2006 14:11
das spiel interessiert mich nicht. ich will mehr vom joker sehen!
zug ist zug, oder?
mach!

-------------------
Gna.... die Geister die ich rief.....
Also extra für dich und die anderen, hormongsteuerten einen Joker Starschnitt. 

Könnten wir dann morgen an der Stelle von gestern weiter machen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (29. Juni 2006)

Sorry, aber wegen höherer Gewalt, gibt es heute keinen RRobot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alle gemachten Spielzüge bleiben natürlich gespreichert und Montag geht es da weiter, wo es gestern geendet hat.


----------



## RR (3. Juli 2006)

Von:  memphis76  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot: Spielzug und "Ja, ich will" 
Erhalten am: 29.06.2006 22:49 
Aufgrund der "neu bekannten" Möglichkeiten, die in dem aktuellen Thread erörtert, diskutiert und erweitert werden, ist mein heutiger Spielzug (auch aufgrund der mangelnden Qualität der letzten Züge ^^) ganz einfach:

Mein Spielzug: Begib Dich zu Deinem Nest zurück, mach bitte einige Fotos von diesem, um eventuell Gegenstände in den RRR (=RRobotRucksack) einstecken oder Objekte nutzen bzw. erforschen zu können. 

1. Aufgabe im Nest: Den zerschnittenen Joker mit Hilfe von Tesafilm wieder zusammenflicken und Ergebnis posten   Tesafilm sodann als erstes Utensil in den RRR packen.

Gruß
Memphis 

-------------------------------

Ok - du has als Erster Bedarf angemeldet und der Stapel an alt... äh... historischen Spieleklassiker geht somit an dich.

Spielzug A1:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielzug A2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielzug B:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (4. Juli 2006)

Von:  der_Menthol_Elch  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot- Spielzug 
Erhalten am: 03.07.2006 17:27 
Nach dem der RRobot sich also einen Überblick über sein Nest verschafft hat und dem Inventar den Tesa-Film hinzugefügt hat, wäre der Kompass (ich gehe doch richtig in der Annahme, das vor dem Monitor einer liegt) zwecks weiterer Orientierung von Nutzen. Den dann bitte auch noch einstecken.

Wenn das getan ist, sollte der RRobot sich von seiner Aufladestation erheben und einfach mal Richtung Norden blicken.

Wenn ich mich getäuscht habe und kein Kompass vorhanden ist, bitte die Tabasco-Soße trinken. Hätte zwar keinen Sinn, aber ich finde sowas komisch: "Die verborgene Quelle des Humors ist nicht Freude, sondern Kummer" (Mark Twain). 


---------------------------------------------------
Gut erkannt - das Inventar des Nestes enthält u.A. einen Kompass.
Für einen Blick gen Norden sind keinerlei Erhebungen seitens des RRobots nötig. Vom Nest ist frei Sicht bis zur nördlichen Spielfeldbegrenzung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (5. Juli 2006)

Von:  BlackDead  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 04.07.2006 16:30 
1. Nimm die Tabasco Soße
2. Gehe nach Weste
3. Betritt das erste Büro auf der linke Seite
4. Schütte die Tabasco Soße in einer dort sicherlich anwesenden Kaffeetassen
5. Hör dir nun eine Standpauke im Büro der Chefredaktion an. 

------------------------------------------
Zu (3):
Hier befinden sich keine einzelnen Büros, sondern nur Arbeitsflächen. Also habe ich den ersten Schreibtsich statt dessen genommen, was hoffentlich in deinem Sinne war.

Zu (5):
Da wir hier nicht im Kindergarten sind, regeln wir dergleichen unter uns.

Alles in Allem hat dein Zug zwar nicht allzu viel Sinn, aber mir einen Heidenspass gemacht. Danke!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (6. Juli 2006)

Von:  collysucker  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: Zam *g* 
Erhalten am: 07.07.2006 13:04 
Ich wünsche mir weitere Sklavenbilder, deines Fussabtretters zami  
Ist dieser Wunsch erfüllbar? 

----------------------------------------------

Huch, was bist du denn für Einer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*?

Aber was solls.... Zug ist immerhin Zug.
Kann sich eigentlich noch wer daran erinnern, worum es in diesem Spiel ursprünglich ging?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nur so nebenbei.....
ortstechnisch befindet sich der RRobot nach diesem herzigen Zug wieder in seinem Nest. Für die ganz orientierungslosen:

Geometrische Mitte des 1. Stocks.*


----------



## RR (10. Juli 2006)

Schwerwiegender Fehler im Modul Kamera. Anwendung wird geschlossen.


Erklärung:


Ich...
äh....
*hüstel*


RRobot muss heute leider ausfallen, weil ich (*peinlich*) vergessen habe den Akku des Fotos zu laden *schäm*

Alle Einsendungen bleiben natürlich erhalten und morgen geht es an der selben Stelle wie gestern weiter.

Natürlich habe ich auch noch den Eintrag von gestern versehentlich gelöscht. Warum sollte ausgerechnet DAS heute nicht schief gehen?


Nur so nebenbei.....
Euch ist schon bekannt, dass der RRobot, mit Personen die auf den Bildern erscheinen, auch interagieren kann, oder?
Fragen stellen zu lassen ist problemlos möglich.


----------



## RR (12. Juli 2006)

Von:  mara-jade  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 10.07.2006 20:58 
Falls vorhanden, den Helm aufsetzen (natürlich nur aus Selbstschutz). Dann Richtung Norden einschlagen und bis zum Gang schlendern, dort nach links wenden, ein kurzes Stück geradeaus gehen und das nächste Büro auf der rechten Seite betreten. 


------------------------------------------------

http://www.pcgames.de/rosshirt/film2.mov


----------



## RR (13. Juli 2006)

Von:  Lordnikon27  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RROBOT 
Erhalten am: 12.07.2006 19:50 
Servus, mit diesem Spielzug gedenke ich das Spiel zu gewinnen, also aufgepasst:
1. ZAM herbeirufen, falls er nicht kommt, frei hat, etc. eine(n) andren, dir unterstellten Mitarbeiter/Azubi.
2.Diesem freundlich befehlen dich in schrittgeschwindigkeit zu Petra Fröhlich zu führen (jeder dürfte wissen wo sie ihr Büro hat, falls die Person sich weigert->der Person kündigen (falls dies dem selbsterhaltungstreib wiederspricht: einfach weitergehen) und nächste(n) suchen und schritt 2 wiederholen
3. der Person folgen 
4. Petra Fröhlich finden 
5. Spielepaket an Lordnikon27 senden
6. zum Nest zurückkehren, an den PC setzten und was in den GMZ schreiben, die Leute da wirds freuen...

cu Lordnikon27 

----------------------------------------------

Dieser Zug wird als Cheat gewertet und nicht ausgeführt. 
User wird für weitere Aktivitäten gesperrt.
RReset des RRobots im Nest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (14. Juli 2006)

Von:  kaioshin  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot Spielzug 
Erhalten am: 13.07.2006 17:32 
Hallo RR

Spielzugvorschlag:

Die Person die am Ende von film2.mov so desinteressiert geguckt hat nach einer Quest fragen.
Möglicherweise hat die Person eine Karte des Gebäudes als Belohnung, was die weitere Navigation sehr vereinfachen würde. 

-----------------------------------------------





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es bis Montag jemand von euch schafft, einen wirklich originellen, witzigen, aber trotzdem realisierbaren Spielzug abzugeben, mache ich als Belohnung diese original BW Feldflasche  locker (die Aluflasche im Inneren ist gut isoliert und hält kaltes lange kalt. Ideal für diese Jahreszeit!).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (17. Juli 2006)

Von:  fragee  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 14.07.2006 18:17 
Da ein origineller Spielzug gewünscht ist, folge ich natürlich dieser Aufforderung.

1. Aufstehen, auch wenn es grausam klingt, aber aller Anfang ist schwer.

2. Eine möglichst große, unbenutzte Fläche in der näheren Umgebung suchen.

3. 10 Liegestütze in der Mitte der obig erwähnten Fläche. Wenn man so viele Geld für Ale ausgibt (*hüstel* Avatar...) sollte ein bisschen Bewegung schon sein   Außerdem ist das ein wichtiger Schritt für 4.

4. Die erstaunt dreinblickenden und mit Sicherheit ansammelnden Menschenmassen nach der Treppe fragen, da die nahezu gottgleichen Schreiberlingschefs sicher nicht auf der selben Höhe wie ihr angestelltes Fußvolk arbeiten   

5. Am Ende der Treppe ist Schluss mit dem Zug, stehenbleiben und ein paar schöne Rundherumfotos machen.

6. Position merken, zum Schreibtisch zurückkehren, die große Flasche einpacken und frankiert an mich senden   Danke. 


-----------------------------------------------------


http://www.pcgames.de/rosshirt/film3.mov

Bei den Anwesenden handelt es sich um Frischfl... äh... Neue, ohne nennenswerte Ortskenntnisse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich den Zug aufwändig, aber nicht sonderlich originell fand, gibts auch keinen Sonderpreis.
Bei den anderen Einsendungen war übrigens auch nix nennenswertes dabei. Also ist der Preis noch zu vergeben. Was ihr dafür tun sollt, wisst ihr ja. Und ein Spiel für den PC leg ich auch noch drauf!


----------



## RR (18. Juli 2006)

Von:  kaioshin  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot Spielzug 
Erhalten am: 17.07.2006 16:33 
Moinsen RR,

da die andern wohl nicht in der Lage waren, brauchbare Spielzüge zu entwickeln, probiere ich mal auszuhelfen.

1. Benutze das multifunktionale ZAM-Herbeipfeif-Gerät.
2. Beauftrage den Arbeitssklaven ZAM damit, in die Küche zu gehen um was trinkbares zu holen (was bei der Hitze durchaus logisch erscheint).
3. Folge dem ZAM unbemerkt.
4. Da Küchen von Natur aus das Hoheitsgebiet von Frauen sind, sollte sich mit einer wahrscheinlichkeit von 73% Petra Fröhlich in der Küche aufhalten.


(Falls ich gewinne nehm ich gern ne Unterschrift von dir und zam gratis dazu   (wenn möglich auf einem Blankoscheck)) 


------------------------------------------------

Hmmmm.......

Hast du gedacht, Petra wäre hier grad am Abwasch machen?

Auch nach längerer Wartezeit keine Spur von Petra.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außer Konkurrenz (weil ihre Züge nicht gezogen wurden) erhalten je einen Sonderpreis für witzige Einfälle:

------------------------------------------------------
Von:  DawnHellscream  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 17.07.2006 20:56 
Schritt nach vorn ..schritt zurück ....blick nach links ..rechte arm vorraus ...hüfte kreisen lassen und "Living la vida locaaaa" schreien.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Von:  Christian2510  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: Feueralarm auslösen 
Erhalten am: 17.07.2006 15:20 
Guten Tag.
So, der Spielzug:
Über einen Rauchmelder im ganzen Haus den Feueralarm auslösen
(hab ich in einer der letzten Stromberg-Folgen gesehen) und auf
dem Feueralarm-Sammelplatz vor dem Redaktionsgebäude (?) ein 360°-Panorama-Foto machen.


----------



## RR (19. Juli 2006)

Von:  Dimebag  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR, 
CC:  , 
Betreff: RRobot 
Erhalten am: 18.07.2006 18:36 
Hoy,

1) Zurück zum Nest des RRobot gehen.

2) Etwas langärmliges (z.B. Lederjacke) anziehen.

3) Den abgehackten Arm in den Rechten Jackenärmel stecken, so dass es so aussieht, als wäre das die Hand des RRobot.

4) Eine Person aufsuchen, dass leicht erschreckbar scheint.

5) Diese Person mit der falschen Hand begrüssen. Er/Sie wird in der Panikattacke wahrscheinlich Petra aufsuchen, um bei der Grossen Chefin Schutz zu suchen.

6) Der Person folgen und hoffentlich Petra finden.

7) Sollte das mit Petra nicht klappen, sich über das doofe Gesicht der Person schlapplachen.

mfg
Dime

--------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Welche falsche Hand?


"Etwas langärmliges (z.B. Lederjacke) anziehen"???

Es herrschen fröhliche 32 Grad im Schatten und ich soll mir WAAASSSS anziehen??? Woher???????

Buffer overrrun.
Close all open tasks.
Return to "Nest".
Guru meditation.


----------



## RR (20. Juli 2006)

Von:  kaioshin  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot Spielzug 
Erhalten am: 20.07.2006 14:27 
Servus RR

Spielzugvorschlag #2342

1. Bewege dich zum Eingang des Gebäudes, den man auf Screenshot 96f so gut sieht.
2. Nimm den ZAM am besten auch noch mit.. der regt sich immer so herrlich auf wenn ich am Zuge bin und ihn involviere.
3. Warte bis Mittag ist und die Belegschaft essen geht.
4. Da die normalen Redakteure hoffentlich unterbezahlt sind, können sie sich auswärtiges Essen nicht leisten und somit sollte man nur die Oberhäupter von computec vorbeiziehen sehn.
5. Fotografiere die in Schritt 4 erwähnten Chefs.
---------------------------------------------

1. Ok.
2. Da es als Option zu verstehen war, hab ich auf Zam verzichtet.
3. Von 12-15 Uhr.
4. Ah ja?
5. Negativ. Keine Chefs im Schritt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nachtrag:

"Betreff: RRobot - Empörung!! 
Erhalten am: 20.07.2006 04:08 
Aaaaalso!

Die "falsche Hand" war auf den letzten Fotos des RRobot-Nests zu sehen. Ebenso Biker-Stiefel und Helm. Da wird doch wohl was Langärmliges zu finden sein!?
Aaaargh!! der Zug hätte bestimmt gefunzt... shit

aaaargh, aber trotzdem mfg
Dime "

1. Wieso falsch???
2. Bei der Affenhitze esswas langärmliges? Da sind selbst Stiefel und Helm fast schon zuviel. Ich gehöre NICHT zu dieser Art Biker, deren Sicherheitsbewusstsein sie dazu zwingt, sich durch tragen von Schutzkleidung, selbst bei extremen Temperaturen, alle Innereien kochen zu lassen. Der Zug war sowas von zum Scheitern verurteilt.......


----------



## RR (21. Juli 2006)

Von:  memphis76  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot - Spielzug (Elektriker; James Bond) 
Erhalten am: 21.07.2006 09:01 
Hallo RR,

derzeit befindest Du Dich noch im Eingangsbereich der Computec AG. Also lautet mein Spielzug wie folgt:

1) Geh zu dem Tresen im Eingangsbereich und gib Dich als Elektriker aus, der im Büro von Petra Fröhlich eine Lampe kontrollieren muss (evtl. defekter Lichtschalter)
2) Frage die an dem Tresen befindliche Person nach dem Weg zum Büro von Petra Fröhlich, folge den Weg-Anweisungen und begib Dich direkt in dieses Büro, gehe nicht über Los, ziehe keine 4.000 EUR ein   
3) Wird Dir der Weg zum Büro nicht erklärt (weil sie vll. ahnt, dass Du gar kein Elektriker bist), mach der am Tresen befindlichen Person Komplimente (z. B. über die schönen Augen und das zauberhafte Lächeln) - ich hoffe für den RRobot, dass die Person weiblich ist   und das es die erwünschte Information bringt
4) Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, klau der Person die Wasserflasche vom Tisch und erpress sie damit ("Infos gegen Wasser")
5) Insofern auch dies nicht funktioniert, sage, Du wirst Dich über sie beschweren und verabschiede Dich. Gehe Richtung Ausgang und verdrück Dich im passenden Augenblick unauffällig und in James Bond-Manier durch die auf Deinem Weg rechts vom Ausgang befindliche Glastür. Begib Dich mittels der dort (hoffentlich befindlichen) Treppe ein Stockwerk nach oben und mach einen Rundumblick über den derzeitigen Standort.

Vielen Dank. Ich hoffe, der RRobot hat an dieser Ausführung dieses Spielzuges ebenso viel Spass wie ich, wenn ich (hoffentlich) das gute Ergebnis lesen kann   

Viele Grüße
Memphis 
---------------------------------------------
Zum Glück hat der Roman keine Fortsetzung.....

1) Da ich schon in diesem Verlag gearbeitet habe, als manche Kollegen noch Windeln trugen, ist das eine schlechte Idee. Das glaubt niemand.

2) Kommt ja schon fast an einen Cheat heran, aber wegen Punkt 1 eh undurchführbar.

3) Gute Idee, die auch prima funktioniert. Es kamen jede Menge an Informationen, doch keine betraf Petra.

4) Bitte den RRobot nicht für Diebereien missbrauchen!

5) Jetzt aber mal ehrlich: Könntest du dich nach DIESEM Blick beschweren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (24. Juli 2006)

Von:  bsekranker  [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]  
An:  RR 
Betreff: RRobot (nächster Versuch...) 
Erhalten am: 21.07.2006 16:02 
Ins Nest zurückkehren, dort den Motorradhelm und das Klebeband nehmen.
Als nächstes ZAM rufen, ihn überwältigen, mit Klebeband knebeln und fesseln und ihm den Helm aufsetzen.
Fertig ist die RRobot-Attrappe!

(Wenn man dem MAG!-Video glauben darf, hat Rossi in der Redaktion immer einen Helm auf...)

Die wehrlose Attrappe auf den Schreibtischstuhl setzen. Dem unbeteiligten Betrachter erscheint es jetzt so, als würde der RRobot fleißig arbeiten.

In echt kann der RRobot jetzt seine ganze Arbeitszeit dazu verwenden, die Chefredakteurin zu finden - das war doch das Ziel, oder? - ohne das ein Ausbleiben der üppigen Gehaltszahlungen zu befürchten ist...


Nach diesen Vorbereitungen kann der RRobot endlich zu Werke schreiten:
Im Nest den Telefonhörer abheben. Dann die Kurzwahltaste für die Chefredaktion drücken. Wahlweise kann der RRobot auch seine Sekretärin anweisen, ihn mit der Frau Chefredakteurin zu verbinden.
Ist Petra am anderen Ende der Leitung, sie freundlich darum bitten, schnellstmöglich ans Nest zu kommen, da der RRobot soeben per Post die fertigen Testmuster von Gothic 3, Stalker und [beliebiges gehyptes Spiel einsetzen] erhalten habe.

Wenn Petra mit leuchtenden Augen angestürmt kommt, die Digicam zücken und ein Photo schießen.

----------------------------------------------

1) Zam meinen Helm aufsetzen? NIEMALS! Igitt......
2) Auch wenn Zam meinen Helm aufhätte ist die Chance, dass er mit mir verwechselt wird fast so hoch, wie die Möglichkeit dass die Zugspitze mit den Anden verwechselt wird. Man müsste Zam dazu noch gewaltig füttern, kräftig enthaaren und ein wenig strecken.....
3) Die Chefred hat weder eine Kurzwahl, noch habe ich arme Sau eine Sekretärin.......

Somit scheitert dieser Zug leider. Aber viel Spass hatten wir dennoch damit, vor allem als uns einfiel, den Stuhl zur Treppe zu rollen.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RR (25. Juli 2006)

OK - über 70% wollen den RRobot behalten.
Die Entscheidung ist somit gefallen.

Da heute zwei Züge abgegeben wurden, startet der RRobot am 10. August neu durch. Alle bisher gemachten Spielzüge bleiben erhalten. Ausgangspunkt für die neuen Züge ist das Nest.


----------



## RR (10. August 2006)

Nachdem meiner Meinung nach der RRobot zur Spielwiese von wenigen verkommen ist. wollte ich den RRobot einstellen.

Doch welche Überraschung - ihr findet den RRobot gut und wollt ihn weiterhin haben.
Zwei Votings bestätigten dies.

Nach vier Werktagen Zeit um seine Züge für den Relaunch zu posten, möchte ich euch den Blick in mein Postfach nicht vorenthalten.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

